# North Dakota AKC Retriever Events



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

FYI

AKC RETRIEVER HUNT TESTS
July 8th-10th Minot Retriever Club, Burlington, ND
July 16th-17th North Dakota Retriever Club, Glyndon, MN

AKC RETRIEVER FIELD TRIALS
June 10th-12th North Dakota Retriever Club, Glyndon, MN
August 12th-14th Minot Retriever Club, Burlington, ND
August 26th-28th North Dakota Retriever Club, Glyndon, MN

Visit the following sites for more info: 
North Dakota Retriever Club www.ndrc.org
Minot Retriever Club www.geocities.com/minotretclub/minotretclub.html


----------

